# Buying frames online - will any optician fit lenses for me?



## Bluebean (14 Oct 2008)

I'm planning on changing my glasses at the end of this year - the frames I have are quite battered looking and I may also need a change in prescription.
I've seen some lovely frames online that I would like to buy, but will an optician here fit lenses to these frames for me, if I have not bought the frames from them?

Are there any pros and cons of buying frames online?  Other than not being able to try them on until you get them?


----------



## valueireland (14 Oct 2008)

Bluebean said:


> I've seen some lovely frames online that I would like to buy, but will an optician here fit lenses to these frames for me, if I have not bought the frames from them?



I can't imagine that this will be a problem for most opticians. It'd be the same situation as someone who's bringing in an existing pair of frames and is getting just the lenses replaced.

You should make sure up front however as to what the lenses will cost for your new frames. They're possibly going to be described as "non-standard" since the frames won't come from their own stock. Just get a quote up front when you go in.


----------



## shesells (15 Oct 2008)

2 issues. One being most opticians charge *more* for lenses alone than they do for lenses and frames. The other being that you will hand over the frames at your own risk. If the frames are damaged or broken during lens fitting you have no rights.

I learned both of these the hard way when I needed a single replacement lens after a fall.


----------



## car (15 Oct 2008)

I did this before when i found a pair of frames onlines that I liked.  When I approached my local optician he said if it was a regular make then he could probably get them at the same price, as the service of the frames would then be with him it was a no brainer.   Sure enough he was able to get them as well.    It wasnt a high street opticians, so a few phone calls should see you right.


----------



## emrool (15 Oct 2008)

I bought frames on holiday in Seville .I brought them into Specsavers, GPO Arcade, Henry Street (no connection). I had an eyetest and they charged me the normal price for lenses (they gave me all the options, glazing etc.), no questions asked. I had them back in two days. 

My last pair cost €500, these cost €200 (only difference is the designer logo down the side). I am sure you could drop into any of their branches and get the same service, it is still business for them!


----------



## steelblue (15 Oct 2008)

Hi,

i get my sons frames and lens from Go-optic.com in the US. I have his eyes tested locally and request a copy of the test. He picks the frames he wants (huge selection of makes). Scan test results to go optic and receive glasses approx 2wks later. 

This company is excellent to deal with. He had a pair of Nike flexons that snapped. (he was always twisting them). We posted them back and received a  new pair within 10 days.


Steelblue.


----------



## justsally (4 Nov 2008)

Steelblue

I've just checked out that site, looks promising.

Did you compare prices here with those on Go-optic, if you did may I ask what was the price difference.   Did you have to pay V.A.T.

Thanks


----------



## steelblue (12 Nov 2008)

Hi Justsally,

didn't have to pay any duty or vat. 

Price difference is huge. My son's Nike glasses here cost 350 euro (including eye test) and then he lost them in the sea. So i checked go-optic and the exact same pair were 180 euro including delivery and lens. You would also have to add on the price of an eye test. As i said above, service is excellent especially when he broke the second pair. We returned  them and they sent a new pair in about 10 days.


----------



## justsally (14 Nov 2008)

Thanks for your reply steelblue.     I'll do a comparison check.


----------

